# Ferry to France for U.K. and Irish peeps



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

I used the Celtic line ferry service from Rosslare to France this year and I must congratulate them on their standard of service.

The vessels all left on time with virtually no waiting time when checked in and all our meals were included in the price !! Great Value.

The cabins were clean and spacious and the multiligual staff were very pleasent.

I spoke to some people from Middlesborough area of the U.K. and it cost them more to drive to Portsmouth and get their ferry to Cherbourg than ours and they had to feed themselves!! so check their prices if you are thinking of making this trip.


----------



## Mac24 (Jul 6, 2010)

There has been a whole four of difference between this and the last message said about Celtic ~Link but I can tell you that I am just back from being on their Norman Voyager at the start of August and it was brilliant. ~The staff were friendly the cabins were spacaious and the ship in general was just magnificant. If anybody needs to go to France with a vehicle I could not recommend these people enough.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Certainly seems like a good option. Will give that a try next time.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for the pointer. Just checked Irish Ferries for mid Sept and they are €4 cheaper than Celtic and on a far nicer ship too.


Noel


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mac24

_There has been a whole four of difference_

Not certain what you mean there.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> Mac24
> 
> _There has been a whole four of difference_
> 
> Not certain what you mean there.


I think he means years - original post was Aug 06 :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry Mike, I would never be any good as a cryptographer!


----------

